# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Άλλη μια εύκολη αυγοτροφή

## VASSILIOS

Αυγοτροφή πατέ.

  Υλικά:
  1 φλιτζάνι του τσαγιού κους κους
  1 φλιτζάνι του τσαγιού νερό
  1 φλιτζάνι του τσαγιού γάλα εβαπορέ
  4 γεμάτες κουταλιές της σούπας νιφάδες βρώμης
  Χυμό ενός πορτοκαλιού
  2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού μέλι. 
  2 αυγά

  Βάζουμε σε ένα μπολ το κους κους και ρίχνουμε το νερό αφού το έχουμε βράσει, το γάλα και το μέλι και ανακατεύουμε ελαφρά μέχρι να διαλυθεί το μέλι.


  Περιμένουμε λίγο να απορροφήσει το κους κους τα υγρά και εν τω μεταξύ ρίχνουμε τις νιφάδες  βρώμης στο μούλτι και αφού την κάνουμε σκόνη,  ρίχνουμε μέσα λίγο-λίγο δυο βρασμένα για 12 λεπτά αυγά  και με παλμικές κινήσεις τα θρυμματίζουμε.


  Ρίχνουμε το μείγμα βρώμης και αυγών στο μπολ με το κους κους, μαζί με τον χυμό ενός πορτοκαλιού και ανακατεύουμε πολύ καλά. Ίσως χρειαστεί να προσθέσουμε λίγο νερό με ίση ποσότητα γάλατος εβαπορέ για να είναι αφράτο και εύκολο στο ανακάτεμα.

Έτοιμο.


  Χρόνος παρασκευής λιγότερο από 15 λεπτά.


  Δοκίμασα σήμερα και είχε απίστευτη αποδοχή.

----------


## Periklis

Ωραίο φένετε σίγουρα θα το κάνω όταν πάρω πουλάκια!!

----------


## ninos

Εύγε Βασίλη  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

> ρίχνουμε το νερό αφού το έχουμε βράσει, το γάλα και το μέλι και ανακατεύουμε ελαφρά μέχρι να διαλυθεί το μέλι.


διευκρινισε λιγο .. βραζεις και το γαλα ή μονο οταν βρασει το νερο ριχνεις απλα το γαλα και το μελι ;

η μορφη αυτη ειναι η τελικη αφου βαλεις και τη βρωμη; 

το γαλα καλα ειναι να ειναι ειτε χωρις λακτοζη ή λιγοτερο

----------


## gianniskilkis

Βασίλη αυτό στην καραβάνα είναι το τελικό προϊόν ή θα γίνει πιο σπειρωτό  ;;;

----------


## VASSILIOS

Δημητρη οχι το γαλα δεν το βραζω, μονο το νερο.
Γιαννη αυτη ειναι η τελικη μορφη. Σαν πουρε πατατας ειναι .

----------


## jk21

Αν ειναι η τελικη μορφη και ειναι αποδεκτη ,τοτε οκ .Απλα να ξερεις οτι σε αυτη τη μορφη ,ειναι για μιση μερα το πολυ στην ταιστρα ,γιατι αλλιως αλλοιωνεται  λογω της υγρασιας ,αλλα και με το πορτοκαλι εχεις θεμα ,εκτος αν το βρασεις και παστεριωθει 

δοκιμασε αν θες μονο γαλα στο κουσκους (χωρις λακτοζη .ειναι υψηλης παστεριωσης δεν χαλα ) ,χωρις νερο   και χωρις πορτοκαλι χυμο αλλα ξυσμα ,να δεις και ετσι αν εχεις αποδοχη .θα εναι και παλι πατε η μορφη ,αλλα οχι λασπωτη .Αφρατολασπωτη .Πιστευω καλυτερη

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Αν ειναι η τελικη μορφη και ειναι αποδεκτη ,τοτε οκ .Απλα να ξερεις οτι σε αυτη τη μορφη ,ειναι για μιση μερα το πολυ στην ταιστρα ,γιατι αλλιως αλλοιωνεται  λογω της υγρασιας ,αλλα και με το πορτοκαλι εχεις θεμα ,εκτος αν το βρασεις και παστεριωθει 
> 
> δοκιμασε αν θες μονο γαλα στο κουσκους (χωρις λακτοζη .ειναι υψηλης παστεριωσης δεν χαλα ) ,χωρις νερο   και χωρις πορτοκαλι χυμο αλλα ξυσμα ,να δεις και ετσι αν εχεις αποδοχη .θα εναι και παλι πατε η μορφη ,αλλα οχι λασπωτη .Αφρατολασπωτη .Πιστευω καλυτερη


Ευκολη η αλλαγη θα δοκιμασω και σε αυτο που λες Δημητρη, οσο για την διαρκεια εχεις απολυτο δικιο, ισως λιγοτερο και απο μιση μερα. 
Δυο παραδειγματα παρακατω. Η αυγοθηκες ηταν γεματες κατα 3/4.
Η πρωτη αριστερα μαλιστα ειναι απο το καναρινακι που χαρισε ο Δημητρης(*jk21*) στον γιο μου. Δεν ξερω μηπως πρεπει να βαζω λιγοτερη.

----------


## jk21

οχι μια χαρα ειναι σε ποσοτητα .μην ξεχνας οτι μεγαλο μερος της αυγοτροφης ,ειναι νερο .Ακομα και το γαλα στο μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο του βαρους του ειναι νερο

----------


## VASSILIOS

Λίγες αλλαγές και όλα…… 

  ¾   φλιτζανιού  του τσαγιού κους κους


  1+  φλιτζάνι του τσαγιού νερό(Συμπλήρωσα λίγο μέχρι να πάρει την μορφή πουρέ)


  1  φλιτζάνι του τσαγιού γάλα χωρίς λακτόζη


  3  γεμάτες κουταλιές της σούπας νιφάδες βρώμης


  2  κουταλιές της σούπας Άνθος  Ορύζης (δεν ειχα βαλει την πρωτη φορα)


  Ξύσμα ενός πορτοκαλιού


  2  κουταλάκια του γλυκού μέλι. 


  2  αυγά



  Η παρασκευή είναι ίδια όπως την πρώτη φορά, αλλά……. το άρωμα απίστευτο. Το ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού με το Άνθος Ορύζης και το μέλι, πήραν όλη την αυγουλίλα.

  Κρατήθηκα για να μη φάω. 

  Μόλις έβαλα και έχουν πέσει με τα μούτρα και την τσακίζουν. *ΟΛΑ.*

----------

